# Kit fox



## goosehunter51 (Nov 23, 2018)

I have a buddy here in Michigan that is buying a house in St. George in early January. He's interested in either hunting or trapping a kit fox. Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kits are protected, so he needs a Furbearer license to start off. Then, has to get a Trap Registration I.D. # from the State. ($10 one time fee) 


I've never seen a Kit in Utah. Not saying there NOT here, but, just haven't found them. I have trapped them in N.M. and Arizona, so they should be around.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not sure about kit fox around St George, but there are a few in western Box Elder and Tooele county, though not real common. The only one I ever killed I spot lighted between Kelton and Lucin back in the 80's. South of Wendover around Blue Lake I've seen some smashed on the road so there must be some there as well. They are extremely nocturnal and are rarely seen.


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I saw one in Snow Canyon so I know they are down there.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

They ask that you let kits loose of traps cause there so rare here in Utah.


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

20 years ago I saw a bunch on the road around Quail Creek State Park


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

SwedishCowboy said:


> I saw one in Snow Canyon so I know they are down there.


I remember when I was on a boy scout camp at Snow Canyon State Park we saw them quite often during our camp out.


----------

